# How do YOU find band members?



## Jaketsnake94 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey everyone! I usually post in the recording section, but now i have a big problem.

I have recently formed a band with one of my closest friends who's also the best screamer I've heard in person. I play guitar, he screams, we have a great bassist and a great second guitarist. We're all extremely dedicated, but what we lack is a reliable GOOD drummer. 

Pretty much we've gone through about 4 different drummers in the past month, all of which have flaws. We've encountered drummers with no kits, drummers with no way to contact them, and guitarists that own a kit (Just because you own a kit doesn't mean you play the drums). 

What's the worst is that we have a completed EP, with big name guest vocals, just sitting here. We've decided that we're not moving on until we find a permanent drummer.

We've used facebook, asking around, friends of friends of friends, and craigslist. How do YOU find Band members?


----------



## Rocabilly (Feb 3, 2013)

There is literally 1 drummer for ever 6,344,451 guitarists. Or a good one at least...

I've been trying for months now, got the rest of the band just like you!


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's what works for me sometimes

- Some jam spaces that rent out on a monthly basis usually have boards where you can post "looking for etc." that's usually a winner. Post an ad on there.

- Metal shows are good too if you're out and about. Smoke pit always proves worthy for info to me, otherwise look for the guy in the crowd that looks like he's a got a severe case of "bad ass air drumming." Or the dude sitting down that is constantly doing double kick drums with his legs, that's a tell tale sign that's usually bang on.

- If all else fails nothing wrong with printing out a "Looking for, Take a number" paper ad and posting it at bus stops and anywhere else that's applicable. Or even handing them out to line ups at metal shows, that's how a lot of local bands promote their upcoming shows here and it works. Nothing flashy just black and white print will get'ir done.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Feb 3, 2013)

Live in a big city. Be social. Get a big network.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 3, 2013)

I've had success on craigslist. Both bands i play in i found on craigslist, with a couple guys i know being added after getting the core intact. 

Band 1. I was in another band looking for singer, a good singer answered my CL ad. He wanted to bring along his drummer. I told him no, did'nt want to screw over current drummer. So i went to jam with him and his drummer. Drummer was amazing, ended up creating a new band together, i ended up quitting other band, which i had been considering for awhile any way. So found drummer on CL indirectly

Band 2 - I answered a CL add for a bass player - pretty good drummer and Guitarist/singer. So we're a trio, doing well, getting gigs, sounding nice. I just had to agree to play bass which is fine, especially in a trio

keep trying on CL or other ads. Sure, there are some oblivious type folks on there, but also good reliable musicians can be found


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 3, 2013)

Jesus...be creative (and social). First, go to musical instrument shops and post a big appealing add. Use Facebook and post what you're looking in musicians groups of your city. Try to show some of your music, experience, equipment. A good drummer won't just show to any band that's looking for one.

Drummers are perhaps the hardest ones to find because maybe it's the most expensive gear, mostly in the metal genre, and it's hard to find one that plays decently.

I would advice you have patience, use every resource you have but mosltly, be open minded. Perhaps you won't find the exact drummer with the exact gear you want, but that could be a creative one which in fact could improve your record. By this I mean: Don't be Metallica passing on Les Claypool.


----------



## Xenos0176 (Feb 3, 2013)

yea i'd have to say (being a guitarist and a drummer) putting up an ad on CL, that usually works
i put up paper ads at my college where i'm attending and got some responses that way. GatherTheArsenal has probably the best ideas, although some of us aren't as noticeable in our air drumming, so u gotta be able to tell who's doing that and who just has restless legs


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm lucky my drummer is the best drummer out there. He wins drumm offs all the time. Go to a decent size city and hold auditions. It's how Halestorm got their lead guitarist.


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, craigslist and friend networks are the best, flyers in music shops and stuff probably second best. Patience is a virtue. You're lucky you found four drummers to try out in a month for that type of music. I'm in Vancouver, I've got a drummer and an awesome space and I can't even get a guy a month to come and hang out to play bass or guitar or do vocals. It ain't easy.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 3, 2013)

sage said:


> I'm in Vancouver, I've got a drummer and an awesome space and I can't even get a guy a month to come and hang out to play bass or guitar or do vocals. It ain't easy.



True story.


----------



## Jaketsnake94 (Feb 4, 2013)

Update:
I've made some flyers to put around my college, i go to Wentworth institute of technology in Boston, the two guitar centers in Boston, and Berklee campus. The other guitarist is doing the same at his college (University of Rhode Island). Hopefully this helps us!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 4, 2013)

They literally found me... I just had some friends of friends stop by periodically. Sometimes I had a guitar in my hands. They liked what they heard and started coming over more... The end.


----------



## Metaljesus (Feb 4, 2013)

Internet


----------



## Ghost40 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ive had my share of flakey people. Mostly the industry. I'm very lucky to have the drummer I do. My band's problem is finding a bass player. We've been through a few. Most recent guy was incredibly skilled, but knocked up his girlfriend and that was that. We use Facebook, craigslist. Tried bandmix, but thats pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 4, 2013)

I know a great drummer. He is young and can play well. But he is in a shitty band and doesn't have time for a project. Damn.


----------



## bigredmetfan (Feb 9, 2013)

I am over on Vancouver island and I am having a hard Time finding a singer and a bass player. Our bass player we had just quit becauuse he wants to play more extreme metal type stuff. It's tough out there, Espeacially when you have singers replying back to you that don't even own a mic or a PA......quit wasting my time damnit


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is what worked for me, have a brother, make him play drums. Problem solved. 

My problem is finding other guitarists that use 7 and or 8 strings and don't just chug, then again I live in the boonies so there isn't as high of a concentration of decent players.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 11, 2013)

I shoulda learned to play them drums ahwoooo awhooooo


----------



## no_dice (Feb 11, 2013)

Orsinium said:


> Here is what worked for me, have a brother, make him play drums. Problem solved.
> 
> My problem is finding other guitarists that use 7 and or 8 strings and don't just chug, then again I live in the boonies so there isn't as high of a concentration of decent players.



Haha, that worked for me for a while, but I quit playing in bands and my brother's new band got signed. I should have stayed on board.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 19, 2013)

Go to gigs, network, it takes lots of time, time is an investment into something that will hopefully pay off later.
Don't expect immediate gratification. Invest in delayed, but better gratification.
We did that for a year after we fired our old drummer, spent 2 or 3 sessions with each drummer we auditioned before we settled on one that we all felt was into our music, invested into it, the band, and that we could hang together for hours on end and remain committed as friends and business partners.


----------



## Tones (Feb 19, 2013)

Word of mouth really worked out for my band. Especially in high school and colleges, you can ask around and you'll find some good, young talent. Online networking helps as well.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 27, 2013)

Jaketsnake94 said:


> Hey everyone! I usually post in the recording section, but now i have a big problem.
> 
> I have recently formed a band with one of my closest friends who's also the best screamer I've heard in person. I play guitar, he screams, we have a great bassist and a great second guitarist. We're all extremely dedicated, but what we lack is a reliable GOOD drummer.
> 
> ...




I know that feel, my band has been on a sort of limbo for almost 4 years because of drummer issues.

Just in the past 2 years alone we had 8 different drummers


----------



## TheKindred (Feb 27, 2013)

i feel like the odd man out. 

for some reason I know waaaay more drummers than any other type of musician. It could be that I work at a relatively cushy job and so maybe attracts a certain type.


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 27, 2013)

I usually meet a musician or 2 that I dig somehow, and then get whatever friends who are musicians involved who are willing to do it and that's how my bands start


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2013)

Pray someone reads my CL ad.


----------



## will_shred (Feb 28, 2013)

I found my band entirely by luck. Got expelled from fancy private school, came to public school where I met the dude who would become my best friend (and later met his brother, who is also a very good friend and guitar player) and band mate. After a few drunken jams that went extremely well they decided they wanted me to be their lead guitar player.


----------



## guitarguyMT (Mar 6, 2013)

Rocabilly said:


> There is literally 1 drummer for ever 6,344,451 guitarists. Or a good one at least...
> 
> I've been trying for months now, got the rest of the band just like you!



It's an amazing opportunity when you get a talented drummer interested in working with you. Like a breath of fresh air. We gotta hold on to them when we find them, haha. For the most part though I've always just run into band members through mutual friends or a random - "That shirt's tight!" ... "Yeah, their last album was great too!" - conversation at the bar. Haha. Dumb luck I suppose.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Mar 6, 2013)

I gig in a samba band, so finding drummers is not hard.

I found all my current band mates through networking at samba rehearsals or gigs. It is a community band (run weekly as a class but the solid players gig a couple of times a month too) so there is often a good turnover of all types musicians, especially at the start of the university year when people try new things in the local area.

This year we had about 5 guys doing Music Post Graduate degrees turn up to a rehearsal, I networked like a speed demon in the class break and I got my phone out and started playing some mp3 ideas to the guys to see who was interested. Got a guitarist and a bassist, both with undergraduate degrees in music already and plenty of gigging experience, boom.

The drummer I've been working with at the samba band for two years, he's incredible and already a pro in the Jazz field and a drum teacher. I have been sending him every single mp3 I've recorded for the past 2 years to convince him to work with me, and finally he's given in. (Or finally I've written something not crap, I don't mind which).

I know loads of folk singers, again through networking at samba, but am still struggling to find a killer rock vocalist.

We've had adverts out and held auditions, but I think we're going to have to go headhunting at open mic nights, armed with business cards and demo cds without vocals.

So my answer is just proactively network, everywhere you can, and meet anyone or friends of anyone who might be interested, even if they suck it doesn't matter. Be nice to them and say you enjoyed meeting them but you're not what we're after but if you know anyone else please let us know. The worst that will happen is you'll gain a potential fan, if you're nice to them, or at least someone who will have kind words to say. 

If you want a drummer, contact local drum teachers and ask if they have any students who'd be appropriate. Worst they'll say is no.

Always be nice to everyone, you never know who they know or who they'll become in time.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 14, 2013)

It's either people I knew in school or people they know. I can only name two drummers who went to my high school, one bassist, and about two thousand guitarists. I went from guitar to bass and now I'm considering drums. Just don't know where the fuck I'd put 'em if I got a set.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 14, 2013)

Craigslist. Thats how I've found every band I've been in since I've been out of college. Before that I met my previous bandmates in high school. We had classes together. 

Around where I live, drummers for original/not commercial/not income producing projects are difficult to come by. You wanna play reggae/top 40/country/braindead rock for 300 bucks every thursday? Tons of those. lol


----------



## -OTW- (Mar 26, 2013)

I once found an entire band on cl.....

Its a pain going through all the crazies....I'd try Facebook. Find a local music forum.


----------



## Char2000 (Mar 27, 2013)

Quick question guys. How often do you guys check the Sevenstring postings for other musicians?

I notice that alot of posts don't get many replies.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 27, 2013)

get to know people in your area and establish connections. It really helps in the long run


----------



## JohnnyJeremy (Apr 14, 2013)

I play drums... And like to travel...

Jimmy Dopesick feat. Johnny Jeremy on Drums by Johnny Jeremy on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## DarkRain93 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mutual Friends, friends of friends and go to music stores too, sometimes you can find good people there too.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

Don't know if the OP is still looking for a drummer or opinions on this topic but what I did to find my singer for my electronic project was to burn a whole bunch of CD's and print CD labels with the band name and info that I am seeking a singer and contact info in large font as well as the song names. That I stuck on each disc. I put them all in paper sleeves and the whole process is actually ridiculously cheap. I then took them to clubs playing the same style of music I was doing and stood outside and offered a disc to anyone coming in and out saying "free CD" and whatnot. 

Sure enough I got an email from my singer, auditioned him, and the rest is history. For my metal project I found my drummer through Bandmix I believe but it's been so much harder to find others, though I've not yet done the same trick with the CD's. So, I think when I have a little more material down I will do that as it certainly seems to be the most efficient way to find band members I've come across so far... aaand it promotes your music too at the same time.


Rev.


----------



## sleepy502 (Apr 17, 2013)

Chances are you are going to have to steal a drummer from another band and see if he wants to do two bands.

Pretty much like that here in Winnipeg. There are like 5 drummers in our community, one dude is in 5 bands haha.


----------



## dclayton1388 (Apr 23, 2013)

It's usually a process of asking everyone from your band to ask every person they've ever met if they know a drummer. Sometimes you get lucky.


----------

